# Photo



## ThaneofInsane (May 16, 2016)

Some pictures of my feathery friends


----------



## ThaneofInsane (May 16, 2016)

My hens dragovich, Charles, and darkstripe


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I love them!!!! I love fuzzy cheeks and barred rocks. They look nice and healthy.


----------



## ThaneofInsane (May 16, 2016)

Thank you  they're really sweet too. Unusual names for hens but it works


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We can name them anything we want. Usually there is something about the bird that causes a name to pop out. 

Karen is right, they are healthy looking. 

What I want to know, is how have you escaped the chicken math? Chicken math is where we say, three and three only and then some how it becomes. thirty three.


----------



## ThaneofInsane (May 16, 2016)

These ones are the last of a batch of ten.all the others were unhealthy one way or another. They were my grandma's originally. I took a liking to the fuzzy cheeks as they were babies and fell in love lol. But these are all that's left and I took them to my house recently. I don't think they'd appreciate me getting babies. I'd like to but I'm just keeping these  good self control lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Don't mention self control on the forum, we have several that don't know the meaning of the word.


----------



## ThaneofInsane (May 16, 2016)

Okey dokey. How many chickens do you have?


----------



## ThaneofInsane (May 16, 2016)

Also a picture of their coop


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

ThaneofInsane said:


> Okey dokey. How many chickens do you have?


You have good looking birds. I used to have around 25 birds and they got to be too much for me. I downsized to 18, then down to about 10. I was comfortable with 10. 
I moved from Georgia to northeast Florida and I'm only allowed 5, but I have 6. We get plenty of eggs and managing them is very easy. 
I'm not gonna lie about it though; every time I go to a feed store I'm tempted to get some chicks...eye candy. But I end up walking out gritting my teeth wishing I'd bought a few.
You see, there are certain people in this FORUM for who are what we call "ENABLERS." Their job is to tempt you to get more birds. You have to have self control in order to resist the temptation and it sounds like you're doing a pretty good job!
(Of course I like to jump on the 'enabling' bandwagon too sometimes lol.)


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

ThaneofInsane said:


> Okey dokey. How many chickens do you have?


We have 19 girls and 2 boys. That's pretty much what we can do...


----------



## ThaneofInsane (May 16, 2016)

Lol I know the feed store feeling. I love the sweet little cheeps of baby chicks. I love all birds so much. Is there a lot of predator problems in Florida?


----------



## ThaneofInsane (May 16, 2016)

Nannypattyrn that sounds like a hand full lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I forget what I'm down to now. I used to breed for show birds and I had Silkies so my bird numbers reached 100 more than a few times. Plus the Guinea flock.

In case you don't know Silkies, they're like rabbits, having more and more chicks is their only goal in life. I've got one 7 year old now that goes broody several times a year. So, I hunt down chicks for her to raise that I rehome.

My oldest turned 10 this Spring. My youngest are the six chicks I gave Chicklett to raise. Once my own life settles the chicks will find a new home.


----------



## ThaneofInsane (May 16, 2016)

Wow that sounds busy robin  do any like to be held or anything like that?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Silkies? Not so much. My d'Uccles were more interested in flying up on to laps. I had a Red Star that thought being a lap chicken was great except that she was so large it wasn't that comfortable for the person's lap she chose to sit in.

I failed to mention anything about what dawg said. We do have some enablers and you're going to have to dig down deep to ignore them. Since I sold out it's taken a lot for me to ignore them. 

Oh, wait! I did have one Silkie that was like a puppy. She followed me every where. Even stowed away in a carrier when I went to a sale one time. She was the homeliest little bird but had personality packed in that little body. So many asked to buy her that day.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

ThaneofInsane said:


> Lol I know the feed store feeling. I love the sweet little cheeps of baby chicks. I love all birds so much. Is there a lot of predator problems in Florida?


We have the usual predators like most everyone else. Possums, *****, hawks, cats, dogs, and snakes. I've lost quite a few young birds to snakes, several adult birds to hawks when free ranging. Snakes are my worst predator.


----------



## ThaneofInsane (May 16, 2016)

Wow that's something dawg. I live in desert. Nothing out here but coyote now and then. I almost lost my Charles to a hawk but she hid under a car and was waiting for me. Only snakes here are rattlers. Not much a threat but they sure are tasty.


Robin that silkie sounds like a sweetheart. Mine follow me everywhere and I love it. My dragovich doesn't like open spaces so when the other 2 cross the yard without her I have to escort her. She stays right under my feet until she sees the others and ditches me lol. And Charles loves to nap in my arm.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Florida for chickens is fine. I live in Central Florida and half of mine or less have a covered pen, no coop. I had one hawk kill a 10 week old who was out for the day. Other than that in 8 years-no problems. Then a raccoon got 4 of mine one night. I have 7 silkie roos, 5 live together and are fine. One is snuggly. A lot of my chickens are easy to pick up, but not really loving it, just tolerating me.


----------



## ThaneofInsane (May 16, 2016)

I'm sorry to hear about that hawk. I'm so scared of flooding mine. They're much safer here than were they were. Charles can fly so she got out whole quarter mile property to roam. But now they have a 10 by 10 foot chain link coop with a top net. 

Darkstripe only gets picked up when it's time to go back to the coop. Dragovich tolerates it as well but I suspect she likes it. She'd never admit it lol. 

What do you give for treats?


----------



## ThaneofInsane (May 16, 2016)

Lol said flooding when I meant loosing


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The auto correct on the phones can be irritating. You should see some of the stuff I posted using the phone. Now when I mess up I blame it on Siri even though I'm on my laptop.


----------



## ThaneofInsane (May 16, 2016)

Lol I can't say I blame you for that one  so how did you start with chickens robin?


----------



## SunshineAcre (Apr 14, 2016)

Healthy looking chickens! What type is the brown one?


----------



## ThaneofInsane (May 16, 2016)

The brown one is Charles, I think she is an ameraucana. She has cheek tufts and has blue eggs. I'm not 100 percent sure though


----------

